
This Website Is Killing the Planet - brokebroadbeat
https://visitmy.website/2020/07/13/this-website-is-killing-the-planet/
======
britbull
> it emits the amount of carbon that 4 trees absorb in a year

This reminds me of the last election in the UK. Each party was vying for who
could plant the most trees as a green policy. It's admirable but I think most
people, myself included, don't appreciate how little each tree absorbs and how
long it takes to have an impact.

~~~
brokebroadbeat
Yes, to have any effect, it seems sensible to enact both carbon-reduction and
tree-planting strategies to balance out one's overall impact over time.

~~~
britbull
Absolutely, I realise my original reply could be construed as being negative
toward tree planting. I'm not. It is one part of a big strategy.

This article is really good to see and highlights an issue with tech that
needs more attention.

------
okaleniuk
This is an important matter. Thank you for bringing this up!

For my wordsandbuttons.online , I have one rule - all the pages, no matter how
interactive-rich, should take less than 64KB each. To get there, I write all
my HTML, JS and CSS by hand. Should confess, I wasn't thinking much of the
environment, it was mostly about user experience. But I'm happy that it pays
of in this way too.

My average page produces 0.02 g of CO2, which sums up to a 1% of sumo wrestler
over the year (or a full-sized sumo wrestler over a century), and it can be
absorbed by only one tree (what a coincidence, I have my tree planted just
last month).

So, who wants to turn it into a competition?

~~~
remix2000
Compared to [http://info.cern.ch](http://info.cern.ch), you are still a rather
heavyweight polluter ;) [https://www.websitecarbon.com/website/info-cern-
ch](https://www.websitecarbon.com/website/info-cern-ch)

~~~
brokebroadbeat
That's so cool!

------
chewxy
my shitty ass blog uses as much energy as it would take to send a tesla from
sydney to canberra and back. That's honestly somewhat whelming.

How do I go from emiting 0.40g of CO2 to 0.02... ?

Edit:

Hah my twitter page emits more carbon than my blog.

[https://www.websitecarbon.com/website/blog-chewxy-
com/](https://www.websitecarbon.com/website/blog-chewxy-com/) vs
[https://www.websitecarbon.com/website/twitter-com-
chewxy/](https://www.websitecarbon.com/website/twitter-com-chewxy/)

I find that rather funny

~~~
perl4ever
>my shitty ass blog uses as much energy as it would take to send a tesla from
sydney to canberra and back

Does it _cost_ as much? If not, why do you think that is?

------
dnlbtlr
Great points but still how does the web compare to las Vegas running 24/7 or
offices in the city leaving their lights on all night?

~~~
brokebroadbeat
According to Website Carbon Calculator:

> The internet consumes a lot of electricity. 416.2TWh per year to be precise.
> To give you some perspective, that’s more than the entire United Kingdom.

I'm not sure if that is the infrastructure of the internet plus the data-
weight of the web...

------
MarionG
I wonder what their carbon badges add to a site's footprint. Seems a bit
counterproductive.

